# Asiatic Dayflower



## debodun (Jun 19, 2014)

These striking blue flowers grow out by my front porch. I always wondered what they were. Thanks to the Internet, I was able to identify them.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

Beautiful flower.   I read where they can be invasive if you just let them go.
http://Asiatic Dayflower


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2014)

Lovely flower, love that color!


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2014)

Almost look artificial being that color.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2014)

I know, nature's colors are *amazing*.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

For when you need more blues:


----------

